# This guy is insane



## Shawn (Oct 11, 2007)

The drummer for Origin.



Insane!


----------



## Leec (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, he's great. Gravity blast a-go-go!
I have some real cool clips of him on my PC.


----------



## Groff (Oct 11, 2007)

He's also a super cool guy if you ever get to meet him.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 11, 2007)

Origin are fucking sick! I just strted listening to them a couple of weeks ago. My dad bought an album.


----------



## thadood (Oct 11, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> He's also a super cool guy if you ever get to meet him.



I asked him a few questions about his setup when we opened for them, and he wasn't rushing an answer or anything. He'd talk with just about anyone who came up to him.. really cool guy. INSANE, too. He looks so comfortable while playing.


----------



## Ror3h (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome band + awesome drummer.
Was lucky enough to see them twice earlier this year with Misery Index + Necrophagist. Watched one of their sets from behind him so I could see what he was doing, fucking awesome drummer!


----------



## RonGriff (Oct 11, 2007)

Hold on I have to get my jaw off the keyboard.......WOW!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 13, 2007)

Origin is most ridiculous.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Oct 13, 2007)

god. damn. that is fucking sick. he is tight as hell too. i should kidnap him and have him play for me. hehehehe.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Oct 13, 2007)

Check out the drummer of Laura Christine's band warface (the player that attracted me to Kxk guitars) on the track inquisition on the menu aside from having 'quick' lombardo hand like feel he has got groove out the yinyang!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Origin is most ridiculous.



 I thought about it the more I listen to Echoes Of Decimation, they have to be the most insane death metal band out there. I need to get Vital Remains new one, I heard their new one is insane.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 14, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I thought about it the more I listen to Echoes Of Decimation, they have to be the most insane death metal band out there. I need to get Vital Remains new one, I heard their new one is insane.



Its a great disc, but its not really the same kind of thing as Origin. If you're familiar with Dechristianize, its on par with htat.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice. 

I still need to check out Behemoth's new one too. 

I've been enjoying listening to Suffocation and old school death metal too much (still have to say that Suffocation's Soul To Deny's opening track "Deceit" is badass), I need to get out there and start buying some new cds. I bought Necrophagist - Epitaph and Origin's Echoes Of Decimation so far though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 14, 2007)

Echoes is good, but it doesn't hold a candle to III or the self titled. The self titled doesn't have crazy guitar work but it's just so fucking aggressive I can't help but get an erection when I listen to that cd. But I suppose every band has to have a high point. I just want to hear what they're going to put out now that John is back in the band.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 14, 2007)

Is that drummer on those albums? I assume he is. I'll look into scoring those cds soon.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 15, 2007)

Shawn said:


>




That literally just sounds like random noise with some 'scary' vocals...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 15, 2007)

John Longstreth only played on III. James King was on Echoes. I forget the name of the dude on the self titled.



Shawn said:


> Is that drummer on those albums? I assume he is. I'll look into scoring those cds soon.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 15, 2007)

ledzep4eva said:


> That literally just sounds like random noise with some 'scary' vocals...



Yeah, I know, sadly, all their vids are like that. Still cool to watch nonetheless.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> John Longstreth only played on III. James King was on Echoes. I forget the name of the dude on the self titled.



No shit? I had no idea it was a different drummer. I guess James King is insane as well.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, and the even more fucked up part is that he had only been playing drums 1.5-2 years or so before Origin picked him up. Now THAT is fucked up.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 15, 2007)

That drummer is hell sick!


----------



## TotallyBr00tal (Nov 10, 2007)

Shawn said:


> No shit? I had no idea it was a different drummer. I guess James King is insane as well.



yeah he is sick rodriguez is right he's only been playing for like 2 years. Shawn here is some more Death metal you should check out.
Unmerciful, which is james king and one guitar player from origin they have a new album coming out soon. Also check out Beneath the Massacre, a band from canada thats sick, they are a cool band to check out if you like that ultra techy stuff. The new Dim Mak album Knives of Ice has John Longstreth on it. He was also on one Skinless album I forget the name but check these bands out for now there is so many awesome bands out there, you just have to search around, I find out about different bands everyday.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome playing, what speed


----------



## Alex-D33 (Nov 11, 2007)

he should change his name to the MACHINE !!! fuck with legs like that I bet you he He can leap buildings in a single bounce ...


----------



## Alex-D33 (Nov 11, 2007)

TotallyBr00tal said:


> yeah he is sick rodriguez is right he's only been playing for like 2 years. Shawn here is some more Death metal you should check out.
> Unmerciful, which is james king and one guitar player from origin they have a new album coming out soon. Also check out Beneath the Massacre, a band from canada thats sick, they are a cool band to check out if you like that ultra techy stuff. The new Dim Mak album Knives of Ice has John Longstreth on it. He was also on one Skinless album I forget the name but check these bands out for now there is so many awesome bands out there, you just have to search around, I find out about different bands everyday.



Those are all fucking great bands  
one more if I may  
Shawn if you haven't heard of these Guys Buy the CD Today . THE FACELESS  it Rules


----------



## Shawn (Nov 11, 2007)

TotallyBr00tal said:


> yeah he is sick rodriguez is right he's only been playing for like 2 years. Shawn here is some more Death metal you should check out.
> Unmerciful, which is james king and one guitar player from origin they have a new album coming out soon. Also check out Beneath the Massacre, a band from canada thats sick, they are a cool band to check out if you like that ultra techy stuff. The new Dim Mak album Knives of Ice has John Longstreth on it. He was also on one Skinless album I forget the name but check these bands out for now there is so many awesome bands out there, you just have to search around, I find out about different bands everyday.



Awesome.  I will check those bands out for sure. Thanks!


----------

